# grass seed



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Use a mix like some bluegrass and some rye. You can plant it now. Cover with only 1/2" or less top soil at the end. Fertilized two days prior to seeding. Add lime around end of May.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Don't forget to mulch! No need to cover with soil, just make sure you get good seed-to-soil contact.


----------

